# What has made you sad in the game today?



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Today, Zucker knew.


He knew.


He thought this was a game.


That scared me so much that my precious octopus was self aware


He said it was a joke but his theory is true


----------



## chainosaur (May 6, 2020)

I can't start terraforming my right most cliffs until tomorrow. Ankha's house needs to be relocated.


----------



## lunarmood56 (May 6, 2020)

i spoiled my turnips this sunday because i forgot i bought them!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Oof, sounds like a hassle- and a day of waiting? AAAA

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



lunarmood56 said:


> i spoiled my turnips this sunday because i forgot i bought them!


Oh no.... 




No one's around to help but that's okay

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



Wiimfiuser said:


> Oof, sounds like a hassle- and a day of waiting? AAAA
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020
> 
> ...


With turnips anyway


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2020)

I accidentally sent Goose an entire stack of fruit that was meant to be shared among everyone, instead of just one piece from it. As a result the rest of my villagers got nothing.


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

i accidentally demolished the wrong incline ;u;


----------



## justina (May 6, 2020)

I got yet another repeat DIY recipe.... I'm missing so many but keep getting repeats.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I accidentally sent Goose an entire stack of fruit that was meant to be shared among everyone, instead of just one piece from it. As a result the rest of my villagers got nothing.


Oh no!


It's like in the movie when Halberd(Alfonso, I think?) Ordered 5000 pies for himself.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



xara said:


> i accidentally demolished the wrong incline ;u;


That hurts.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



justina said:


> I got yet another repeat DIY recipe.... I'm missing so many but keep getting repeats.


Repeats?

UGH I know what that feels like


----------



## Feraligator (May 6, 2020)

I don't really like rain. This is the 7th day of rain. Please. Stop.


----------



## elo-chan (May 6, 2020)

Flowers are overgrown on my island and I have to move every single one of them before I can terraform ;-;


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I don't really like rain. This is the 7th day of rain. Please. Stop.


Well- when it rains you can catch the rarest fish in the whole game.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



elo-chan said:


> Flowers are overgrown on my island and I have to move every single one of them before I can terraform ;-;


I mean,flowers are cool but AAA


----------



## Altarium (May 6, 2020)

Got 2 DIY repeat recipes and it has been raining since saturday... please stop I want to catch the pretty rosalia beetle 

Also, moved Fang's house one tile to the left by accident so now I gotta spend 100k to fix it... yay!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Got 2 DIY repeat recipes and it has been raining since saturday... please stop I want to catch the pretty rosalia beetle


Oof.


Have you caught the rarest fish yet?

You could hunt for it in the meantime.


----------



## Altarium (May 6, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Oof.
> 
> 
> Have you caught the rarest fish yet?
> ...


I haven't, because it seems my manila clam spawn rate is way too low, like I'm literally finding 1 clam per beach


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Altarium said:


> I haven't, because it seems my manila clam spawn rate is way too low, like I'm literally finding 1 clam per beach


Oh!


The rarest fish- the Coelacanth- only spawns during rain.


It's about the size of a sea bass when you first see it but it may be a bit bigger!


----------



## Believe (May 6, 2020)

inclines :l


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Believe said:


> inclines :l


AAAAAA!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

Raymond asked to move. I was sad. Then I said no. Now I’m happy.


----------



## Altarium (May 6, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> The rarest fish- the Coelacanth- only spawns during rain.
> ...


Oh yeah I got that one! I'm on the hunt for the trevally and mahi-mahi this time, which seem to be very slippery


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

Oh, I see! 


Well good luck!

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



AndyP08 said:


> Raymond asked to move. I was sad. Then I said no. Now I’m happy.


Booyah!


Rejoice for the staying of Raymond!





(FINAL FANTASY victory music happens)

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Bump!

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Bump!


----------



## JKDOS (May 6, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I don't really like rain. This is the 7th day of rain. Please. Stop.



Can we trade games? I would love it to rain 24/7/365


----------



## SliceAndDice (May 6, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Raymond asked to move. I was sad. Then I said no. Now I’m happy.


My Raymond didn't ask to move and I want him to, so I can trade him.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

SliceAndDice said:


> My Raymond didn't ask to move and I want him to, so I can trade him.


I don’t love smugs that much so he’s one of the best of a bad bunch for me.


----------



## SliceAndDice (May 6, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I don’t love smugs that much so he’s one of the best of a bad bunch for me.


I actually love smugs and was hunting for Pietro or Julian, but found Raymond instead in my campsite. He is very cute, just not my favorite smug. He definitely grew on me though.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 6, 2020)

Finding Raymond was great but I'm kinda wanting Julian instead but I just couldn't leave Raymond on the island!


----------



## Insulaire (May 6, 2020)

Redd finally came back, but all his art was fake! But I did go ahead and buy the fake warrior statue for my garden (no spoilers, but you know why!)


----------



## marea (May 6, 2020)

No one asked to leave today even though my last villager move out was almost two weeks ago! Guys, i am flattered that you seem to like this island so much but please go explore other options!


----------



## Feraligator (May 6, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Well- when it rains you can catch the rarest fish in the whole game.


Ironically I caught the coelacanth on my 2nd day of playing (March 21st) lol


----------



## meo (May 6, 2020)

My turnip prices. Cmon Timmy and Tommy.


----------



## Mo Notony (May 6, 2020)

No new rare hybrids grew today.


----------



## chibski (May 6, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I accidentally sent Goose an entire stack of fruit that was meant to be shared among everyone, instead of just one piece from it. As a result the rest of my villagers got nothing.


I did the same thing a couple days ago with a stack of flowers! I sent all 10 roses to Fuchsia and the rest of them got nothing


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 6, 2020)

Celeste is at my island again and there are no shooting stars. This is the 5th time with her not bringing them. I hate this. I never got to see them and have only seen her 5 times.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 6, 2020)

Sylvia finally ran over and asked me if she should move away (I've been waiting forever for this). But, I wasn't paying attention and I just skipped the dialogue. I thought she was giving me a gift or something. Had earbuds in...listening to/watching a youtube video while playing. And...yeah...that was my chance to get rid of her, and I blew it. Now I'm stuck with her even longer.


----------



## Mezzanine (May 6, 2020)

deleted


----------



## voltairenism (May 6, 2020)

Had a flat land I cleaned for terraforming. I've been putting terraforming off for days, so I figured I would use the space for the only thing that interest me in this game recently: hybrids. So, moved all the flowers, planted new ones, made some fencing for blue roses breeding. 
When I finished everything, I looked at it.

I wanted to take it all off and terraform.


----------



## BeezyBee (May 6, 2020)

Frita never leaves her house, and when she does, she's always by herself. Literally no one on the island likes her. 

But who decides that they want to move instead? Cheri, the most popular villager and the one I've given the most clothing/furniture to.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 7, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> Sylvia finally ran over and asked me if she should move away (I've been waiting forever for this). But, I wasn't paying attention and I just skipped the dialogue. I thought she was giving me a gift or something. Had earbuds in...listening to/watching a youtube video while playing. And...yeah...that was my chance to get rid of her, and I blew it. Now I'm stuck with her even longer.


Awww, but this is a chance to torture her more


----------



## JKDOS (May 7, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> Sylvia finally ran over and asked me if she should move away (I've been waiting forever for this). But, I wasn't paying attention and I just skipped the dialogue. I thought she was giving me a gift or something. Had earbuds in...listening to/watching a youtube video while playing. And...yeah...that was my chance to get rid of her, and I blew it. Now I'm stuck with her even longer.



I thought they only asked when thinking? Next time, you should power off without saving. Now you must wait 15 more days.


----------



## pinkfawn (May 7, 2020)

Mac's in boxes today, I knew I wasn't gonna keep him forever but it is a little sad to let him go since he was one of my starting villagers. I hate the jock personality but he was still really sweet.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (May 7, 2020)

Raymond got sick.


----------



## rianne (May 7, 2020)

Francine hurt Reneigh's feelings so I had to cheer her up.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 7, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Raymond got sick.


AAAA NOT THE CUTE CAT

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



rianne said:


> Francine hurt Reneigh's feelings so I had to cheer her up.


Oh no!

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



ScaryGhosts said:


>


Awwww, that's heartbreaking, yet so sweet!


----------



## theravenboys (May 7, 2020)

This happened a couple of days ago, but.... 






I felt SO BAD. But it was 3 am and I was checking which items I'd cataloged. Nobody was awake!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 7, 2020)

theravenboys said:


> This happened a couple of days ago, but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww I have Marina too!

But still that's so sad....



I probably talk to my villagers too much that they go all "thinking"


----------



## theravenboys (May 7, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Awww I have Marina too!
> 
> But still that's so sad....
> 
> ...



Marina is so sweet, I hate upsetting any of my villagers but especially her 

I usually talk to mine too much, too. I get the "is this island not big enough for the both of us?" dialogue from my uchi all the time lol.


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 7, 2020)

My boy Jacob the bird is sick. :<


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 7, 2020)

Lurrdoc said:


> My boy Jacob the bird is sick. :<


AAAAA SICC BOI


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 7, 2020)

Sherb said the same thing yesterday lol. It’s cute


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2020)

I regret selling my turnips on Tuesday, I thought it was decreasing trend, but today was the highest at 126 for me this week.


----------



## Bk1234 (May 7, 2020)

Yesterday, I did not invite Fauna in hopes of someone better and then on my last ticket I found Tia who is cute, but just doesn't compare... I'm filled with regret.


----------



## Rinpane (May 7, 2020)

I got excited prior to this afternoon because according to my tracker on stalks.io, there was a chance of a big spike in turnip price!...And then the afternoon price guaranteed it was the decreasing trend.
I bought more turnips than last time... >.> Guess I gotta go looking around...


----------



## hallejulia (May 7, 2020)

I went island hopping and had to leave Chief behind because I don't want a third cranky villager.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (May 7, 2020)

Found Raymond finally.
Had to swap out Dianna because I guess in my exhaustion I saved at the wrong point.
Still kind of sad about it


----------



## Miss Misty (May 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I thought they only asked when thinking? Next time, you should power off without saving. Now you must wait 15 more days.


Not necessarily. Judy asked me to move out on April 28th and I told her no. Zell then asked to leave on May 5th.

Meanwhile, I miss Zell already and he's only just let. He wasn't a dreamy and there are other smugs I'd like, but of the 8 who aren't dreamies, he was my favorite.


----------



## Feferily (May 7, 2020)

I accidentally said No to Merengue when she wanted a secret catchphrase... and she got sad! D:


----------



## Carole (May 7, 2020)

Well, I don't think anything has exactly made me SAD today. But I am having a hard time figuring out how I should spend large amounts of bells. My house is paid off, and although I am a solitary player I play for long hours, so the bells pile up. OK, I moved a couple of houses and the tailor shop, which made a good dent in my bells, but now my savings account at resident services is back to where it was. Because I am a solitary player I don't want to buy stuff or animals from anybody so I am not trying to hint. 

I don't have the same "problem" with Nook Miles, because I love going on the mystery island tours and use them up that way.

Maybe I can move some more houses or something? I could start buying everything in the Nook store and tailor shop and so on, to increase my catalog I guess, even though I don't care because there is only so much stuff one can display. Or, I could add another human character (which I just did on my second island town), and use bells earned by my first character to pay for the house upgrades for my second character.


----------



## windloft (May 7, 2020)

Getting multiple real paintings in Redd's shop and only being able to order one ... 

But at least I can have friends come over and snag the rest, right?


----------



## cloudmask (May 7, 2020)

it was yesterday, but i tried to move whitney's house and the new location overlaps the old one by literally one space so the game wouldn't let me do it...i had to move her house somewhere else entirely and then today spend another 50k bells to move it where i actually want it. spent twice as much as i should have had to. and now i need to do the same with the other four villagers who live in that neighborhood as well....


----------



## SourDtakedown (May 7, 2020)

I'm running out of energy to finish decorating my town. Im scared all my friends will be bored of the game by the time I finish.


----------



## jeni (May 7, 2020)

reneigh moved out today, which means both of my original villagers are officially gone  i'm sad but at least looking forward to finding a new animal pal to move in!


----------



## seularin (May 7, 2020)

rosie moved out :c she was one of my favorites but i didnt wanna hold her back!!


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 7, 2020)

Marshal asked to move out, and I said yes. I’m sad to see him go, but I’m going to use the empty plot to do a little villager hunting, just for fun. Besides, I have Marshal’s amiibo card so I’m gonna invite him back at some point anyway


----------



## cheezu (May 7, 2020)

Came to terms with the fact that I'll be letting Erik go.
I love him but he's my 3rd lazy and is also one of my starting 5 villagers, which means his house interior is super basic.
I just hope I can get his amiibo card at some point to have him pop up at my campsite from time to time.


----------



## kemdi (May 7, 2020)

Rod sent me on a treasure hunt, and I found the treasure, but I dug it out just before the timer rang and had to give it back.


----------



## R. Planet (May 7, 2020)

jekabu said:


> reneigh moved out today, which means both of my original villagers are officially gone  i'm sad but at least looking forward to finding a new animal pal to move in!



Sad. This is why I can't bring myself to do the same.

Well it's been an up and down day.

-No new Hybrids - because I forgot to water my flowers...

- Willow moving out but

- It's because Julian is moving in! He came to my campsite and I didn't even have to use "the method" because the first person he picked to swap with him just happened to be one of the two villagers I'd be ok with moving out. Willow. (The other would be Marcel)

- I sold my turnips on tuesday because I had reached the peak of my fluctuating price and only made 40 bell per turnip (bpt) profit. Wednesday my brother hit 600 and today my wife hit 600. Hers was at a 50/50 chance of being large spike or decreasing. I sold mine because I didn't know if I could get a hold of my brother and I was afraid the wife's was decreasing! I could've made 500 bpt in profit!

...guys I had 2.5 million bells in turnips.

I cost myself about 14 million bells...I could've been DONE with the turnip market for a while...****...


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 7, 2020)

I've finally decided to get rid of my overgrown flowers... my shovels keep breaking because I forget to bring customization kits D;


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 7, 2020)

Sherb will be gone when I log in today. He was such a cutie, he was one of my OG 5 but I was annoyed that he didn't have the interior he was supposed to have.

At least I have Punchy!! The best Lazy ever


----------



## Fey (May 7, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I accidentally sent Goose an entire stack of fruit that was meant to be shared among everyone, instead of just one piece from it. As a result the rest of my villagers got nothing.



Are you _sure_ it was an accident? I just saw you mention how much you like Goose in another thread...
(*singsong* I think someone might have a favorite)


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2020)

Fey said:


> Are you _sure_ it was an accident? I just saw you mention how much you like Goose in another thread...
> (*singsong* I think someone might have a favorite)



Vitamin C plays a role in protein metabolism. He needed the extra fruit!


----------



## Gunner (May 8, 2020)

Rodeo leaving 

"Thank you for listening to me talk about moving! I'm packed up and ready to go! But I've been waiting for you. On TV, nobody says "goodbye." Well, unless it's a real sad movie...No, what TV folks do is...they smile...and they say, "I'll see ya later!" So that's why...I'll see ya later!".

Possibly the only line of dialogue I've taken in whilst playing the game, very poignant stuff considering how whimsical most of the other dialogue is.


----------



## jo_electric (May 8, 2020)

I ran out of space in the custom design app.


----------



## CovisGod (May 8, 2020)

Nobody wants to move out.....again

Al asked to leave two weeks yesterday, Beau will have moved in 2 weeks on Sunday, I thought I’d have had a pop up by now but nope, they’re all content. 

I want a new dreamie dammit!


----------



## sunchild (May 8, 2020)

i don't know if this qualifies as something "in the game" but i noticed as i was wishing on shooting stars tonight that my character started moving slowly on its own... ahh the dreaded joycon drift has finally found me


----------



## JKDOS (May 8, 2020)

I forgot to talk to Nook about adding a basement onto my house last night. I woke up this morning, and was surprised to see no basement


----------



## AmyK (May 8, 2020)

My cute little Peggy (I was already sad after she left my NL town and I hadn't seen it coming) will pack her bags tomorrow.
Didn't like saying yes when she asked, but I don't want to keep any of those basic starter houses.
At least I'll get to say buh-bye to her this time.


----------



## Haxot (May 8, 2020)

My turnip price is so low.


----------



## cheezu (May 8, 2020)

I asked Apple to leave today and replaced her with Peggy. I wanted to have more of my dreamies on my Island in time for my birthday.
She was luckily adopted. She's also one of my 5 starters and a 2nd villager to give me her photo. She was super cute and I really liked her but, ultimately, I knew I'd be letting her go at some point.


----------



## Badrat (May 8, 2020)

That Al is still there on day 10


----------



## Autumn!!!! (May 8, 2020)

Redd still hasn't come back to my island which bums me out


----------



## marea (May 8, 2020)

I am having a random pattern and sold my turnips as soon as i got a decent price, but today i got a higher price than when i sold them two days ago whaaa!


----------



## toenuki (May 8, 2020)

having to build another staircase and having my shovel break while doing it always stuck time travelling to finish my projects and just get my town together


----------



## Adaberny (May 8, 2020)

having to wait a second day for ables to open


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 8, 2020)

Another day without Redd.

Honestly...this game is trying to force me to TT, because I haven't seen this guy a second time since the initial update. Why did they have to make things like this? I can appreciate the randomly generated appearance schedule over just having a specific day for him to show up...but, this is seriously making me lean towards abusing the time mechanics. How long can I go without adding anything to my museum? At this rate, it won't even be finished in two years, let alone the end of this one...

I don't think I'm asking too much here...I just want to see the guy once a week or something...


----------



## 5cm/s (May 8, 2020)

gayle asked to move ;;;; and i let her go bc even though i love her to pieces she wanted to explore the world more and hhhhhh
i also have 3 normals rn, and if she leaves, she's giving me a space for a snooty, which i'm missing ;;;

just a lil emotional ;;


----------



## Pyoopi (May 8, 2020)

A rock destroyed my balloon present. It could've been a mush diy..


----------



## trashpedia (May 8, 2020)

Egbert wanted to move away from my town and I let him because that’s like the 5th time he asked (and yes, I counted).

The reason why I was kinda reluctant to let Egbert go is because he used to be on one of my old friend’s town back in NL before she moved away irl and disappeared. She abandoned all her socials and I feel like her phone number was changed. I kinda miss talking to her.

Anyways, Egbert reminds me of all those days when we used to play NL together.
I feel like it’s time to let him go.


----------



## Le Ham (May 8, 2020)

The miserable, suffering expression Ursala had when I walked in to find her sick... broke my heart. Like honey you just sit _right_ there I am RUNNING to the Nook's


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 8, 2020)

waking up to still neither flick or cj(been a week and a half for both), my island is overflowing with tanks and crates to the point i made a second dude today, just so i could steal his house space starting tomorrow... and again no camper or anyone wanting to me... like GET OUT! i like you tank, but you were one of the first two... get lost!


----------



## BluePing (May 8, 2020)

Today I realised I had planted way too many flowers so that I found out it’ll take me at least an hour to clear the area so that I can actually do something with my island by making a vending area or something


----------



## Insulaire (May 8, 2020)

Cheallaigh said:


> waking up to still neither flick or cj(been a week and a half for both), my island is overflowing with tanks and crates to the point i made a second dude today, just so i could steal his house space starting tomorrow... and again no camper or anyone wanting to me... like GET OUT! i like you tank, but you were one of the first two... get lost!


Could be worse: I haven't seen CJ in a MONTH!


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 8, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Could be worse: I haven't seen CJ in a MONTH!


whatever you did to annoy the RNG gods.... fix it! with me they're averaging about 1 1/2  to 2 weeks so far.


----------



## Insulaire (May 8, 2020)

Cheallaigh said:


> whatever you did to annoy the RNG gods.... fix it! with me they're averaging about 1 1/2  to 2 weeks so far.


I keep getting Kicks, Label, and especially Saharah too. Perhaps you're right and there is a curse upon me!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 9, 2020)

Bump!

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



trashpedia said:


> Egbert wanted to move away from my town and I let him because that’s like the 5th time he asked (and yes, I counted).
> 
> The reason why I was kinda reluctant to let Egbert go is because he used to be on one of my old friend’s town back in NL before she moved away irl and disappeared. She abandoned all her socials and I feel like her phone number was changed. I kinda miss talking to her.
> 
> ...


Awwww....

I feel so heartbroken!




Well, at least you have memories.


That won't go away, will it?


----------



## haruenchi (May 9, 2020)

Few days ago but i'm forced to donate my Wistful Painting (which is my favourite painting in the whole game! i didn't want to give to Blathers ) because i haven't met Redd and are scared that he won't comeback until i donated my first art. I'll probably try to find The Milkmaid to keep as they were both Vermeer's...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 10, 2020)

Kinda feel bad for my friend. He came over my island to get a recipe. I then showed him my Barreleye and he asked how to get one. Told him that it was small shadows in the sea. When I saw one of the right size, I pointed it out to him and he was able to catch it and it was indeed a barreleye. However, seems like his internet acted up and he DCed so he lost it.


----------



## Darcy94x (May 10, 2020)

*I haven’t done anything to my island today!  I’ve been so productive the last 3 day’s but today I’ve just got no motivation. I’ve not even spoken to my villagers. Gonna have a little break and go back to it later *


----------



## Ganucci (May 10, 2020)

Like April Fools Day, another smaller holiday has been skipped. Granted at least for Mother’s Day they had the mug you could order, but where’s Mom’s letter to you? Where’s the carnation? Why didn’t Isabelle even mention it in her broadcast?? My mom plays AC and was disappointed to see that there was no mention of Mother’s Day today and of course, I was disappointed as well.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 10, 2020)

Forgot to stock some bells last night...and I didn't have time to play early this morning...so, by the time I finally got around to playing, it was around 11pm...and I only had an hour to make bells for turnips. Which is a mechanic that I truly hate. Why can't turnips be bought all day on Sunday? Why limit it to pre-noon? I really don't see a point in it. Just give us a full day. She should even be there at 3 or 4 am, IMO. Not everyone has time to play before 12pm. It really seems like an unnecessary limitation. Kinda just seems like one more upper-hand to time travelers, while hurting the average player.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (May 10, 2020)

No carnations D:


----------



## GreenLeaf (May 10, 2020)

I'm more frustrated than sad actually 

since I can't catch a scorpion in my island
I made a scorpion island at bamboo island sky was cloudy compared to my island
first scorpion appears I miss it then... start to rain!
all my work in the trash


----------



## Romaki (May 10, 2020)

Having to move builings for 50,000 bells each time.


----------



## brockbrock (May 10, 2020)

Trees having to be so far away from cliffs, rivers, etc, is a constant sadness. Cliffs can be right up against the water, which I only *just* figured out after terraforming (so I had to go back and adjust), but not trees? You lose a lot of necessary space if you're big on terraforming with trees.


----------



## dragonair (May 10, 2020)

Maybe too real but I've been comparing myself and my island to other's and I feel like mine will never ever look as good as everyone else's and will never look as good as even I want it to and it's just making me not want to play lately hahah


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)

One of my 3 starter villagers is moving out today...


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2020)

I said goodbye to a villager I'd become actually attached to. I didn't cry but I felt bad for resetting on her. One of my few regrets about doing it. I made sure I had a way to keep her photo though. See you on another island, Fuschia! Lol


----------



## Blueskyy (May 10, 2020)

Reneigh wants to move and I wish I was more torn up about it. She is a starter so I’m letting her stay though. But I’m ignoring her to transfer the bubble to see who it goes to next.


----------



## yeolgi (May 10, 2020)

It happened yesterday, but I met Skye in my friend's campsite when I visited her island and met her again 1 or 2 nmts later on a mystery island. It was as if she wanted me to invite her.

Long story short, I didn't and I hugely regret it. 

I invited Marshal in the end, he's super cute and all but I would drop him in a heartbeat for Skye if I could.


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 10, 2020)

Demolished the entire left half of my island today and all the moving and building is gonna take like two weeks.
Oh well, big projects are pretty fun!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 11, 2020)

Caught the Coelacanth (Rarest Fish in New Horizons and probably the others too) and when I was gonna place it JOY CON DRIFT HAPPENED AND I RELEASED ITTTT


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2020)

I started looking for a Betta Fish at 9am. Didn't find one until after 2:30pm, which a short break in between to eat lunch. Really killed my motivation to do anything the rest of the day.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



Wiimfiuser said:


> Caught the Coelacanth (Rarest Fish in New Horizons and probably the others too)



Definitely not the rarest, though rain itself can be rare.


----------



## Rosch (May 11, 2020)

Been trying to catch a scorpion since May 1st... still no luck.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 11, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I started looking for a Betta Fish at 9am. Didn't find one until after 2:30pm, which a short break in between to eat lunch. Really killed my motivation to do anything the rest of the day.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh, I thought it was the rarest lol. If so then what is?

Edit: I just searched it up. Definitely rarest.


----------



## Shyria (May 11, 2020)

Lionel told me off today saying "he felt like he had a paparazzi following around , and NOT in a good way"  It was only like the 4th or 5th time I had talked to him that day... I wish villagers weren't so quick to scold you for talking to them. I mean it's one of the main things to do in the game...

Also no new flowers spawned because I forgot to water, and I realized one tile around my bridge marker was weird looking so I cancelled the construction to even it out and now I have to wait until tomorrow to put a new one down...


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Edit: I just searched it up. Definitely rarest.



Was that datamined or an opinion? Gotta get the facts right. It's rare, but not the rarest. I own my own dot com website. I could post whatever I want there, but it doesn't make it a fact just because it's on the internet.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 11, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Was that datamined or an opinion? Gotta get the facts right. It's rare, but not the rarest. I own my own dot com website. I could post whatever I want there, but it doesn't make it a fact just because it's on the internet.


Good point xd



What is then???? So confused.


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> Good point xd
> 
> 
> 
> What is then???? So confused.



I'd say rare or uncommon. When it rains, I find them almost as often as I would find oarfish, and find them more often than Sturgeons as well as pier fish like Tunas and Blue Marlins. I guess it comes down to luck.


----------



## alitwick (May 11, 2020)

I’m convinced that mahi mahis don’t exist on my island. Dozens of fish bait down the drain and nothing to show for it.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 11, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I'd say rare or uncommon. When it rains, I find them almost as often as I would find oarfish, and find them more often than Sturgeons as well as pier fish like Tunas and Blue Marlins. I guess it comes down to luck.


OR maybe its seasonal? Maybe it's just the rarest fish that ISNT seasonal.


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> OR maybe its seasonal? Maybe it's just the rarest fish that ISNT seasonal.



True. I think the rarest part comes from the fact it has to be snowing or raining, since that doesn't happen often, and is not guaranteed to last all day when it does. Where as the other fish you basically have everyday during its proper season and hours.


----------



## Iris_T (May 11, 2020)

Got a large fish shadow near the pier, tried catching it but escaped in no time after biting...now I can't help thinking if maybe was a Giant trevally and I missed it somehow uugh


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 11, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> True. I think the rarest part comes from the fact it has to be snowing or raining, since that doesn't happen often, and is not guaranteed to last all day when it does. Where as the other fish you basically have everyday during its proper season and hours.


Cases solved, I guess! Thank you! Maybe we could discuss other fish sometime


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 11, 2020)

I amiibo-ed Apollo and Roscoe in my town, as well as Aurora and Coco, then realized they have the same sub-personalities.. so i'm not sure which ones to get rid of, if any


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 11, 2020)

ejdjwjskwndnejdiak
I caught three coelacanths and gave them to CJ for a model but I forgot to close my gate, so when I turned my switch's screen off it didn't save >:/


----------



## Kelsey (May 11, 2020)

I feel really stuck with my island. I just finished moving my museum and shops and I feel like they're way too far back from my airport. The rest of my island is completely empty because I've been feeling really uncreative recently. Just frustrated


----------



## Koala92 (May 11, 2020)

I did the 100% complete opposite of what everyone told me and tore my 5star island apart last week. I just now got the neighborhood done and realizing how much I have left to do made me turn the game off.


----------



## Miss Misty (May 11, 2020)

Poor Wolfgang was sick today :c


----------



## Uffe (May 11, 2020)

Al the Gorilla is going to be leaving soon.  This makes me sad. But if I see him again, I'm going to try to get him to move back in.


----------



## Ganucci (May 15, 2020)

I had an open plot yesterday and was looking forward to a random villager moving in. Today I check and it’s Sprocket who I always thought was cool. Then I check my campsite to see that Bluebear is there and I get so excited because I love her. After trying to move her in and her constantly declining I check online to see what’s wrong and apparently she won’t kick anyone out because I currently have someone moving in


----------



## MarkySharky (May 15, 2020)

Saw a 5 star island tour and realised how lame my island is!


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 15, 2020)

Only got one gold rose today and no blue rose, no purple or pink tulip, no purple, pink or green mums. Bad hybrid day. I guess now I`m bald I need something to replace the bad hair days.


----------



## Envy (May 15, 2020)

I got Saharah and I was excited because I have seen cool rugs and flooring/wallpaper, but she doesn't give me anything good, some of them I've already gotten from her before.

And then Nook's Cranny opens up and the spotlight item is just another one of those lame arcade machines. I've been wanting instruments forever, but they never show up! Instead all I get are arcade machines and repeats of things that have already been there. Come on, game. I've never bought the arcade machines when they have shown up, why would I change now?


----------



## Jhine7 (May 15, 2020)

One of the bags from my money tree didn't have a spot to land, so it was lost. Truly a sad day.


----------



## chewya (May 15, 2020)

kiki moved out yesterday... i miss her more than anything. kiki, come baaaaack!!!


----------



## due (May 15, 2020)

Jez said:


> I don't really like rain. This is the 7th day of rain. Please. Stop.


But have you ever caught a coelacanth?


----------



## Feraligator (May 15, 2020)

due said:


> But have you ever caught a coelacanth?


Yes, I caught one a day after my 1st day (March 21st) and another one at some point in April.


----------



## mrs_z (May 15, 2020)

I'm struggling to make my island 3 stars for K.K. to come sing... I heard it's a ratio of flowers, trees, fences, etc... 

The struggle is real.. helppp haha I feel like i'm stuck


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 16, 2020)

mrs_z said:


> I'm struggling to make my island 3 stars for K.K. to come sing... I heard it's a ratio of flowers, trees, fences, etc...
> 
> The struggle is real.. helppp haha I feel like i'm stuck


How many villagers do you have? Increasing the population worked for me.


----------



## due (May 16, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> How many villagers do you have? Increasing the population worked for me.


Yeah, I didn't get three stars until I had ten villagers. I'd definitely recommend this. Finishing up my last area of my island. It'll be 5 stars by next Sunday. I put a lot of work into this.


----------



## AustinS (May 16, 2020)

Maybe not sad in the same way as others, but I entered nooks cranny at about 9:52 PM yesterday, their closing song theme is so beautiful, but honestly sounds so sad. Definitely my new favorite song even if it did make me feel a bit sad, almost nostalgic. If anyone hasn't heard their closing theme song I'd highly encourage paying the cranny a visit 10 minutes before closing time one day.


----------



## Envy (May 16, 2020)

Envy said:


> And then Nook's Cranny opens up and the spotlight item is just another one of those lame arcade machines. I've been wanting instruments forever, but they never show up! Instead all I get are arcade machines and repeats of things that have already been there. Come on, game. I've never bought the arcade machines when they have shown up, why would I change now?



I cannot believe it. I walk into Nook's this morning, and there's another flipping arcade machine. _Two days in a row_. The game is out to get me now.


----------



## Aardbei (May 16, 2020)

I figured out my Nook's cranny is not centered with the path I put on the ground. That wouldn't be a problem if I didn't build a ramp at the opposite side of the path. Now I have to demolish the ramp to put it one square further


----------



## Draoii (May 16, 2020)

Dom is at the campsite, all is well, I win his rigged game, he wants to move, he couldnt just make Sylvia or Cleo to move, he has to pick Zucker.


----------



## jiojiop (May 16, 2020)

WaterSenpai said:


> Dom is at the campsite, all is well, I win his rigged game, he wants to move, he couldnt just make Sylvia or Cleo to move, he has to pick Zucker.


You can change who the camper proposes if you close the game before ending dialog! I didn't know that before though, so it kicked out one of my favs too!


----------



## Aliya (May 16, 2020)

I think I want to move out villagers again. Just after I thought I was satisfied with my 10! Cycling really burns me out if it takes a while for that one villager to leave.


----------



## samticore (May 16, 2020)

50 islands, no julian
i knew the risks but i took them anyways  !!


----------



## absol (May 16, 2020)

got one tarantula island today
I always feel bad if I leave the villagers there, imagine being stuck on an island with 4 tarantulas @_@
they seem pretty chill about it though


----------



## Draoii (May 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> You can change who the camper proposes if you close the game before ending dialog! I didn't know that before though, so it kicked out one of my favs too!



Ahh I never thought of that! I tgoight if I kept asking he'd get the hint and pick someone else. Thank you, I'll remember this in the future!


----------



## Red Cat (May 16, 2020)

I was happy when I went to Hamlet's house this morning and found him crafting a log chair. I was sad when I went to Gladys' house this afternoon and found her crafting a log chair.


----------



## mrs_z (May 16, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> How many villagers do you have? Increasing the population worked for me.


I have 7 villagers plus 1 plot of land for sale right now.



due said:


> Yeah, I didn't get three stars until I had ten villagers. I'd definitely recommend this. Finishing up my last area of my island. It'll be 5 stars by next Sunday. I put a lot of work into this.


omg 10?! I have a long way to go hahaha

thank you for your recommendation!  ❤


----------



## puppyish (May 16, 2020)

I’ve been working so hard on one section of my island and was excited to make a short video tour but my framerate can’t keep up with all the items


----------



## Rosch (May 16, 2020)

I'm sad that Sterling and Rolf still haven't given me their photos, when Dobie, who came a week or two after them, already gave me his. 

Been gifting them wrapped fruits and been trying to do favors for them everyday.


----------



## KeatAlex (May 16, 2020)

Marshal is moving out today. Not too sad about it but it's the only thing in the game today. Will miss the bugger tho..


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 17, 2020)

Flo is in boxes tomorrow...

She was my 1 of my starters


Sad to see her go but it's good to travel the world


----------



## ecstasy (May 17, 2020)

Marshal got sick last night, the poor baby ;w;


----------



## coderp (May 17, 2020)

I fell asleep last night forgetting that I had an open plot. Hello, Rex. Ugh how disappointing. Time to waste hours trying to get him the heck OUT


----------



## Katy88 (May 17, 2020)

I accidentally hit Pekoe with a net four times in a row - she rushed over to talk to me and I must have hit A while standing at the wrong angle, then in a panic to apologise I just kept hitting A.

I've never hit a villager before in all my AC years! She didn't want to talk to me at first because she was too angry,  but I got to apologise eventually. I feel way too bad for having hurt some pixels, but ugh!


----------



## N a t (May 17, 2020)

I can't figure out how I want my trees arranged and yet it came so naturally last time. I wasted a lot of fruit to move them and just had to give up for the night


----------



## John Wick (May 17, 2020)

Hearing Wolfgang and another villager talking about APPS being great, then seeing Shep texting, and I couldn't get his attention.

All brain dead, social media addicted, Stepford villagers.


----------



## Mothership (May 17, 2020)

Ellie asked to move tonight and I said yes because there are other normal types that I like better. Still feel a bit sad to see her go, tho.


----------



## Rosaline (May 17, 2020)

i forgot to buy turnips from daisy mae this morning


----------



## deerteeth (May 18, 2020)

I think some of the areas in my town are very beautiful, but I have not utilized the space as well as I could have and I badly want a diagonal bridge somewhere but I just do not have the space  I know it's not really that big of a deal but it just makes me a lil sad because I can't just go and get a second cartridge like on the DS. I would love another town!

edit: I also am feeling a little insecure about my RS placement which is the silliest thing ever! :,) It's only 6 spaces away from my airport dock (lined up) and honestly I feel it looks very unique and interesting but at the same time I am limited in what I can do for an entrance way, though I think I did a good job of making it pretty.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

Apollo left but idc that much because Aurora, Mitzi, and Reneigh started singing K.K. House together.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 18, 2020)

It was Gayles birthday today, which was really happy, until she said "I hope I can celebrate my birthday again on the island next year!" which was sad because I was planning on kicking her out!!! But now I feel bad!!


----------



## Cethosia (May 18, 2020)

I saw Lionel in my campsite today, and decided to have him move out Wendy. She's the first and only villager I got a photo from so far, and I will miss her.


----------



## Licorice (May 18, 2020)

I have given Plucky 3 shell wreaths and she only keeps them on her door for a day. She's the only villager that has ever done this before. I don't even have the shell wreath recipe or summer shells so I have to keep buying these. D:


----------



## Snek (May 18, 2020)

I still haven't gotten Scorpion Island...not only that..I still havent caught a scorpion


----------



## Sharksheep (May 18, 2020)

I hate my island layout and seriously considered restarting yesterday. I also got hacked wedding cakes from a trade before I knew the wedding items were hacked in. So I'm going to wait to see if the wedding event is going to break my save data before restarting. I will miss my two dreamies I got from pure luck.


----------



## Saaga (May 18, 2020)

I accidentally hit Dom with my net as I was catching a butterfly. He pinged and dashed right in front me on the same time I swooned my net at the direction of the butterfly but instead he got hit by it. I felt little sorry for him as he did the pic related. Lesson of the story, don’t have net equiped when a villager pings you.


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 18, 2020)

clay in balloons - again


----------



## jeni (May 18, 2020)

taurus season is almost over and i have no taurus fragments eeeee
there are shooting stars today but ive had the game open for two hours and got a whopping... four shooting stars


----------



## Rosewater (May 19, 2020)

Hippeux moved in. Very sad indeed


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 19, 2020)

Celia is moving out tomorrow. I do feel a little sad to let her go, but she was a starter with a basic house, and I have her framed picture, so I feel like she is leaving on a high note and as much as I reallllllly like her, I don't want too many permanent villagers. 

The campsite villager Quillson will be taking her place, a villager who gets so much hate, but honestly I'm not sure why, he looks kind of cool to me, and I'm happy to give him a chance (though I will be honest, he won't be a permanent villager and I would skip him if I saw in during island hop trips lol).


----------



## Nodokana (May 19, 2020)

Terraforming makes me sad because I can't decide what I want and get things to align right which drives me crazy. I also want more inclines but I'm at the maximum amount we can have.


----------



## tanisha23 (May 19, 2020)

omg, I know that the Lazies have the dialog line the breaks the 4th wall, but I don't want my lil baby Sherb to do it. I hope it never happens.

For me, today I had to give away Nana. I got Fuchsia at the campsite, and I needed an Uchi, and that's the one I wanted. I have 3 other normals, and I still want Pekoe, so I knew I had to let at least 2 of them go, and I knew Nana was one of them. I wasn't ready to say goodbye to her today, but it had to happen eventually.

Goodbye Nana, I'll miss you (even though you're in one of my NL towns)


----------



## Pyoopi (May 19, 2020)

In the process of making a rock quarry and losing my sanity. No one me told rocks could spawn on sand paths. Rocks have never spawned on sand before. Why.. why.. 

I'm both mad and sad. I had TT to fix my dumb mistakes and now it's time for a long lunch break!


----------



## h1pst4r (May 19, 2020)

I saw Violet in my campsite. That's all.


----------



## kojuuro (May 19, 2020)

I keep lacking the motivation to make the outdoor gallery I envision, but man... it's going to take a while to build and I'm lazy.  The current thing I'm blaming my laziness on is the fact I want some wedding stuff there too and I have to wait another few weeks for it.


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2020)

I sold a surgeonfish not realising I hadn't donated one to the museum yet.


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

zucker asked to move out for the second time in two weeks ;-;


----------



## whimsycreator (May 20, 2020)

Not today, but recently Shep gave me his picture. I usually consider letting them go once I have their pictures, so in a way I almost dread getting their pictures when deep inside I want more time with them.

I am however, considering getting a Shep amiibo card in the future, so perhaps one day we could be reunited. (I collect amiibo cards of the villagers I‘m very fond of. I know... I need to consider a cheaper thing to collect, lol...) But sadly, he won’t remember our friendship.


----------



## usa-chan (May 20, 2020)

after transforming my island a couple of weeks ago, i've decided to transform it completely once again because i was unhappy with it. but the slow process of only moving one building at a time is making me upset because my island looks so disorganized and ugly right now. trust the process, they say, but you don't have to enjoy it


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 20, 2020)

Spent my entire evening and all of my NMT island hopping and couldn’t find any of the four villagers I was looking for.


----------



## Uffe (May 20, 2020)

Al was the only one missing from my Birthday today. He moved out about a week ago, and I really wished he was there to join. I'll have to find him and have him move back in.


----------



## Asarena (May 20, 2020)

Redd's visiting my island today. He only brought fake art pieces.


----------



## whimsycreator (May 20, 2020)

I spent money on all of Saharah’s surprise rugs today and they were all awful. I was initially most excited about the “Simple small avocado mat” because I thought it would actually look like an avocado... but it was just an ugly little dark green square mat.


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

booted out one of my smug villagers only to get stuck with another smug villager ;;


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 20, 2020)

I ran out of softwood to cover my island in duck decoys. I'm obsessed with 'em.


----------



## nevermind019283 (May 21, 2020)

i discovered there’s no retro tv 
what the heck


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 21, 2020)

I am sad that one of my dream villagers asked me to move. My response to her is obvious. However, I somewhat feel bad forcing them to stay with me until the game dies though.


----------



## Clock (May 21, 2020)

Just realized that the game removed hybrid islands secretly and changed the spawn rate of some islands while island hopping.


----------



## l u l u (May 21, 2020)

I accidentally hit Joey with my net and the thought of him being sad and confused broke my heart. I just want to scoop him up and feed him all the snacks, he's too cute for words.


----------



## John Wick (May 21, 2020)

I keep getting DIY's for wood this, and wood that.

I'm fed up with wood.


----------



## Rosewater (May 25, 2020)

Got Walker in my campsite and he's the best lazy villager I've come across in my entire AC journey. He keeps wanting Rolf to move out though. Sucks because Bud is in boxes and will be gone tomorrow! I really want Walker as my island's lazy.


----------



## 0orchid (May 25, 2020)

Kabuki sent me this sweet little letter which made me go "aw" until I saw that the gift attached was a GARBAGE CAN *gasp*
And he has the nerve to lurk outside my house like that


----------



## Babo (May 25, 2020)

Sad because nmt prices have crashed into the big blue ocean after i stockpiled a huge amount ;-;


----------



## bricoleling (May 25, 2020)

I just found out I’m limited to 8 inclines  this ruins so many plans I had


----------



## biksoka (May 25, 2020)

Kid Cat wants to move. I've TT'ed 3 times but can't seem to get the bubble to transfer


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

biksoka said:


> Kid Cat wants to move. I've TT'ed 3 times but can't seem to get the bubble to transfer



have you tried going to tom nook, telling him that you want to move kid cat’s house but then giving the plot back to him? i’ve never tried but supposedly this helps transfer the bubble to another villager ;;


----------



## biksoka (May 25, 2020)

xara said:


> have you tried going to tom nook, telling him that you want to move kid cat’s house but then giving the plot back to him? i’ve never tried but supposedly this helps transfer the bubble to another villager ;;


oooh i might try that - ty


----------



## nerfeddude (May 25, 2020)

This story is so dumb, but I really want to share it. 
I got Kidd in my campsite while doing campsite reset for a smug villager to appear. I kinda liked him, so I decided to try and invite him, so he can kick out one of my unwanted villagers(either Bettina or Agnes). I spent about an hour talking to him, losing this dumb card game, talking again...only to close the game every win, because Kidd really wanted to kick out all of my permanent villagers(I understand everything, Kidd, darling, but why in the world you want to make me get rid off my lovely cats??). I got so upset, so I walked to plaza...only to find Agnes with a "move-out" thought bubble. 
At the end of the day, I said goodbye to both Agnes and Kidd. But I got my dreamie, Goldie, from another player, so it's not that sad after all, I guess? I'm still a little bit frustrated.


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

missed out on catching a birdwing butterfly because i didn’t have my net on me ;;


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (May 25, 2020)

I popped a yellow balloon present into the river... twice :c


----------



## seularin (May 25, 2020)

it's been a while since katt left (she was my starter), and when she was still on my island i ignored her letters and just let them sit in my mailbox for a while ;; today i opened them and i bawled c': i miss hanging out with her let me cry


----------



## Aliya (May 25, 2020)

Redd had all fake art for the second visit in a row.


----------



## jumpluff (May 25, 2020)

I miss Diva. Her house looked so natural on the beach, and Mira's looks out of place!


----------

